# Gaggia Classic vs Rancilio Silvia



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ignore everything else, on espresso alone does this Gaggia Classic come close to the Rancilio Silvia? Thanks Chaps

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Classic-RI8161-Machine-Professional-Stainless/dp/B0000C72XS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382174096&sr=8-1&keywords=gaggia+classic


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dependent on the grinder, the Classic produces very good espresso. The Silvia demands a good grinder but can deliver 'god shot' espresso.

Would have always gone for the Silvia for its solid build but nowadays is it really worth the money at nearly double the price of the Classic?. After using a Classic for the past month I doubt it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

sand133 said:


> Ignore everything else, on espresso alone does this Gaggia Classic come close to the Rancilio Silvia? Thanks Chaps


Short answer - yes. Having owned both, the Silvia can outperform the Classic but is quite a bit more. You'd do well to look for a second hand machine as you will doubtless end up upgrading in the long run and buying second hand won't make the cost as painful as buying new. You could pick up a well cared for Classic for less than £100, keep it a couple of years and sell it for £75.00. The forum is a good place to source second hand. For a Silvia, expect to pay from £200 -£275 depending on version, age and condition.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This question gets asked a fair bit, and as above the consensus is generally that the Rancillio is the better machine, but not double the price better.

If you are looking in this price range you are probably looking to get into the world of espresso, learn how to pull a great shot, experiment with beans and generally get your coffee making off the ground. Both machines will do that equally well, but neither will do it without a good grinder. If you are on a budget the money saved by getting the classic will make a big difference in the grinder you can get, which will make a big difference in your cup.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Wonder which one would win in a poll?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Set up a poll dude


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

glevum said:


> Wonder which one would win in a poll?


It would be a bit of a tough call in a general Poll, I think its hard to dispute the Rancilio being a better machine, but in term of value its hard to dispute the Gaggia


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont know how to do it! sure the Silvia would win anyway:exit:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

There again, there are a lot of classic owners on here


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, it seems like the gaggia classic isnt far off from the Ranilio, espresso wise.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep the classic owners will vote for the classic, I have had both of these machines, the classic is slightly more forgiving, but seeing how you specifically asked which is better and price was not a consideration, then the silvia is better at espresso than the classic, the reason there are so many classics on here is that people don't want to splash out the extra money on what is ( wrongly) perceived as an equal machine, they are not equal, the silvia is better, but more expensive.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Short answer - yes. Having owned both, the Silvia can outperform the Classic but is quite a bit more. You'd do well to look for a second hand machine as you will doubtless end up upgrading in the long run and buying second hand won't make the cost as painful as buying new. You could pick up a well cared for Classic for less than £100, keep it a couple of years and sell it for £75.00. The forum is a good place to source second hand. For a Silvia, expect to pay from £200 -£275 depending on version, age and condition.


I would like to add that you won't lose and money on a second hand silvia when upgraditis strikes, thgtefore you are pretty much renting it for free if you look after it, the same probably applies for the classic, so if an upgrade is on the horizon at some point, get the better machine now if the depreciation is essentially the same


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A good point from coffeechap.

Much like another new user here, if you had a budget of £300 then the best advice is to split that money between a good grinder and a machine, which makes the Classic the best choice. If money is not an issue, and you are happy to spend the extra the Rancillio is generally considered superior, but dont sacrifice a good grinder for a more expensive machine.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Yep the classic owners will vote for the classic, I have had both of these machines, the classic is slightly more forgiving, but seeing how you specifically asked which is better and price was not a consideration, then the silvia is better at espresso than the classic, the reason there are so many classics on here is that people don't want to splash out the extra money on what is ( wrongly) perceived as an equal machine, they are not equal, the silvia is better, but more expensive.


That's interesting. I've got a Silvia and a guy I know has a classic but no grinder.

I took my mc2 grinder and my beans round to his to have a play and show him what could be done when you grind your own instead of using pre ground. I honestly couldn't tell the difference of my shots on his machine, and thought the classic was every bit as good as mine, shot quality-wise.

This leads me to thinking that if you're right ( and I'm sure you are), then the grinder is holding me back from creating a superior shot on the Silvia compared to the classic.

The problem is I'm not sure how much I need to spend to get a good improvement as I've also had a play with another friends Rocky grinder and although I was impressed with it's build quality, I didn't see any improvement in the cup, in fact due to it's stepped design I thought it lacked a bit of control.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

To get the best out of a Silvia, you need something as good as a Mignon or above.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> To get the best out of a Silvia, you need something as good as a Mignon or above.


The Silvia came alive when i swapped the Rocky for a Mignon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> That's interesting. I've got a Silvia and a guy I know has a classic but no grinder.
> 
> I took my mc2 grinder and my beans round to his to have a play and show him what could be done when you grind your own instead of using pre ground. I honestly couldn't tell the difference of my shots on his machine, and thought the classic was every bit as good as mine, shot quality-wise.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say a rocky is a move on from a mc2 to be honest ,agree with my esteemed friend TSK about a mignion up. For a new mignion your in shouting distance of a second hand super jolly , which would see you through another upgrade in machine . With the silvia , it's got more steam power and a bigger boiler. Plus at the price you paid , you will never loose money of it if you sell it on


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The rocky with the step less (ugly but good) mod is up there with the mignon, the limiting factor with the rocky is it's stepped design!!


----------

